# معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر



## Coptic Man (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*صور من الدير المقام حاليا علي جبل المقطم






















الأحداث التى مهدت للمعجزة 



1) المجادلة الدينية الحادة :

كان المعز لدين الله الفاطمى - كما قلنا سابقاً - محباً لمجالس الأدب ، ومولعاً بالمباحثات الدينية ، وكان يجمع رجال الدين من المسلمين والمسيحيين واليهود للمناقشة فى مجلسه ، وأشترط أن يكون ذلك بلا غضب أو خصام ...

وكان فى ديوان المعز رجل يهودى أعتنق الأسلام لكى يعيين وزيراً فى الدولة ، وكان أسم هذا الرجل " يعقوب بن كلس " .

ورغم أنه أعتنق الأسلام إلا أنه مازال متعصباً لدينه اليهودى، لأنه لم يعتنق الأسلام عن عقيدة بل لأجل المنصب . وكان هذا اليهودى يبغض المسيحيين إلى أقصى درجة ، خاصة وأنه كان له خصم مسيحى يعزه الخليفة ، وكان اليهودى يخشى أن يعينه وزيراً عوضاً عنه ، وكان اسمه " قزمان بن مينا الشهير بأبو اليمن " فأستدعى يعقوب بن كلس اليهودى واحداً من بنى قومه يُدعى " موسى " ليجادل البابا البطريرك الأنبا ابرآم فى مجلس الخليفة المعز ...

أرسل الخليفة للآب البطريرك قائلاً :- إن شئت يوماً أن تحاجج اليهود بنفسك أو بواسطة من تختار من الأساقفة ، فتعال إلى دارى وناقشهم أمامى ..

حدد البابا الأنبا ابرآم موعداً لذلك ، وأصطحب معه الأنبا ساويرس بن المقفع أسقف الأشمونين ( بالصعيد ) وكان من علماء الكنيسة فى جـــيله ، فهو الذى كتب تاريخ " سير البطاركة " وكان أيضاً لاهوتياً ضليعاً ، وخاصة فى اللاهوت المقارن بين الأديان ، وله كتب كثيرة فى هذا المجال منها : كتاب التوحيد ، وكتاب الأتحاد الباهر فى الرد على اليهود ... وكتب كثيرة أخرى .

وعندما أستقر مجلس الخليفة ، وكان حاضراً أيضاً الوزير بن كلس اليهودى ، ورفيقه موسى .



فقال المعز للبابا:- تكلم أيها البابا الوقور ، أو أمنح رفيقك الأذن بالكلام.

فقال البابا لأسقف الأشمونين الأنبا ساويرس :- تكلم يأبنى . ولتمنحك الحكمة الألهية حكمة من لدنها.

فقال الأنبا ساويرس بفطنة روحية :- ليس من اللائق أن أتحدث إلى يهودى فى حضرة الخليفة .فأحتد موسى اليهودى رفيق الوزير وقال :- إنك تهيننى فى مسمع من أمير المؤمنين إذ تصفنى بالجهل .

فسأله الأنبا ساويرس بهدوء :- وإن قدمت لكَ الدليل على جهلك ، أفلا تغضب ؟

وهنا تدخل الخليفة المعز بسماحته وبلاغته قائلاً :- لا داعى للغضب فى المناقشة ، لأن الحرية مكفولة لكل منكم ، حتى يعبر كل واحد عن عقيدته بصراحة وبلا حرج .

فقال الأنبا ساويرس بثقة :- لست أنا الذى أصفكم بالجهل ، بل أن نبياً عظيماً نال كرامة خاصة من الله هو الشاهد عليكم .

فسأله موسى اليهودى قائلاً :- ومن يكون هذا النبى ؟

أجابه الأنبا ساويرس على الفور :- أنه أشعياء النبى الذى قال عنكم : " الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه ، أما أسرائيل فلا يعرف شعبى لايفهم "( أش 1 : 3 ) .

فأنفجر الخليفة المعز ضاحكاً ، إذ أُعجب بفطنة الأنبا ساويرس ، وأُعجب بمهارته فى الحوار ...

ثم سأل الخليفة موسى اليهودى قائلاً :- أهذه كلمات أشعياء النبى حقاً ؟

فكتم موسى اليهودى غيظه ، فأجاب بصوت خفيف :- نعم يامولاى .

فأستطرد الأنبا ساويرس فى الكلام قائلاً :- ها أن نبياً عظيماً من أنبيائكم قد أعلن بأن الحيوانات أكثر فهماً منكم .

وكان الخليفة لايزال ثملاً من براعة هذه الدعابة ، ورأى أن يكتفى بذلك فى تلك الجلسة .



2) المؤامــــرة الخبيثة :



كان من أثر تلك المجادلة الحادة أن تضايق الوزير بن كلس للغاية ، هو ورفيقه موسى اليهودى ... فقررا الأنتقام من الأنبا ابرآم والأنبا ساويرس بتدبير مؤامرة تقضى على الأقباط جميعاً . فأخذ موسى اليهودى يفتش فى الأنجيل المقدس عن شئ يساعده فى تحقيق غرضه الخبيث ، فوجد الآية المقدسة التى قالها رب المجد يسوع المسيح " لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل ، لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل أنتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل ، ولايكون شئ غير ممكن لديكم " ( مت 17 : 20 ) .



أسرع موسى اليهودى مع الوزير بن كلس إلى الخليفة المعز ، وقالا له :- وجدنا فى أنجيل النصارى أنه مكتوب

" أن من له إيمان مثل حبة خردل ينقل الجبل"

فمن حقنا أن نطالبهم بإثبات صحة دينهم بإتمام هذا الكلام . فإن لم يستطيعوا وجب عقابهم لبطلان دينهم ...

صمت الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى مفكراً فى هذه الآية ، ورأى أنه إذا كان كلام الآنجيل صحيحاً فتكون فرصة ذهبية لإزاحة الجبل الجاثم شرق المدينة الجديدة (القاهرة) حتى يزيد عمرانها شرقاً ، ويكون موقعها أروع إذ كان الجبل قبل نقله على حدود بركة الفيل (24) ... أما إذا عجزوا عن تنفيذ هذا الكلام ، كان ذلك دليلاً قاطعاً على بطلان دين النصارى ، ومن ثمَ تحتم إزالة هذا الدين من الوجود .

أرسل الخليفة المعز إلى البابا الأنبا ابرآم السريانى ، فحضر اليه وتكلم معه عن أمر هذه الآية ، وأن عليه أن يختار أمراً مما يآتى (25) :-

1) إما تنفيذ هذه الوصية ، ونقل الجبل الشرقى المقطم .

2) وإما أعتناق الإسلام ، وترك الدين المسيحى لبطلانه .

3) وإما ترك البلاد المصرية والهجرة إلى أى بلد آخر .

4) أو الأبادة بحد السيف (26) .

أطرق القديس البطريرك مصلياً فى قلبه ، ليرشده الرب فى هذه المحنة ... ثم طلب من الخليفة أن يمهله ثلاثة أيام ، ثم يرد عليه جواباً .



3) المنادة بصوم واعتكاف :



رجع البابا إلى مقره حزيناً ، وأصدر منشوراً عاماً يأمر فيه جميع المسيحيين فى مصر بالصوم ثلاثة أيام إلى الغروب ، مع أقامة الصلوات الحارة من أجل سلامة الكنيسة ، وأنقاذها من هذه المحنة ... يالها بصيرة روحية وحكمة سماوية .. تلك التى تلجأ إلى الله فى الظروف والمحن .. فما اروع ماتصليه الكنيسة فى القداس الألهى قائلة : " لأننا لانعرف آخر سواك .. أسمك القدوس هو الذى نقوله فتحيا نفوسنا بروحك القدوس ... "

بعد ذلك ذهب البابا إلى كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالمعلقة ، وطلب الأساقفة الذين كانوا موجودين بمصر القديـــمة ، والكهنة والأراخنة والرهبان ... وذكر لهم ماحدث بينه وبين الخليفة المعز ، وقال لهم :

- علينا بالصوم والصلاة هذه الأيام الثلاثة التى أستمهلته أياها ، ليترأف الله علينا بنعمته ، ويهئ لنا طريق النجاة .

أستجاب الجميع لنداء البابا ، وصام الشعب القبطى فى طول البلاد وعرضها ، وأقيمت القداسات ، ورُفِعَت الصلوات والطلبات من أجل هذه المحنة التى تجتازها الكنيسة ..

وأعتكف البابا الأنبا ابرآم ، مع بعض الأساقفة والكهنة والرهبان والأراخنة بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمعلقة لمدة هذه الأيام الثلاثة ..

† يتبــ†ــع †

​*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*تــابــ†ــع
















† الصورة دي مش ايد نحات عملتها ولكن فجاءة اكتشفوا وجودها بدون تدخل بشري †






2) إنقشاع الغمـــــــــة

1) ظهور السيدة العذراء للبابا :

فى فجر اليوم الثالث ، غفا البابا غفوة قصيرة ، فرأى خلالها السيدة العذراء ، وسمعها تقول له :

- ماذا بكَ ؟

فأجابها البابا :- أنتِ تعلمين ياسيدة السمائيين والأرضيين .

فقالت له :- لاتخف أيها الراعى الأمين ... فإن دموعك التى سكبتها فى هذه الكنيسة ، مع الأصوام والصلوات التى قدمتها أنتَ وشعبك لن تُنسى ...

أخرج الآن من الباب الحديدى المؤدى إلى السوق، وعند خروجك منه ستجد أمامك رجلاً بعين واحدة ، حامل جرة ماء ... أمسك به ، لأنه الرجل الذى ستتم المعجزة على يديه ...

وما ان قالت السيدة العذراء ذلك حتى توارت عن عيني البابا الذى أستيقظ من نومه مندهشاً .

2) مبعوث السماء القديس سمعان :

عندما أستيقظ البابا من النوم وخرج فى الحال إلى الباب الحديدى المؤدى إلى السوق ، رأى خارجه الرجل الذى أشارت إليه السيدة العذراء ، فأمسك به ... وأدخله داخل الباب الحديدى ، ثم أغلق الباب ... ثم ذكر البابا له ما حدث بينه وبين الخليفة ، وما أمرته به السيدة العذراء ، بأنه هو الرجل الذى ستتم على يديه المعجزة ...

فقال له القديس سمعان :- أغفر لى يا أبتى ، فأنى رجل خاطئ .

فقال له البابا فى أصرار :- أنه أمر أم النور ...

فأجاب القديس سمعان فى خضوع وأتضاع :- مادامت أم النور هى التى حكمت علىّ بأن أوّدى هذا الواجب العظيم ، فأنى أضع نفسى فى خدمتك ياسيدى .

فسأله البابا عن أسمه ، وعن سبب وجوده فى السوق فى مثل هذه الساعة المبكرة ، بينما الناس نيام ...

فأجابه القديس سمعان :- أسمى سمعان الخراز . وأنا أشتغل بدباغة الجلود، ولكنى أقوم فى مثل هذه الساعة من كل صــباح لأملأ قربتى بالماء ، وأوزعه على الكهول والمرضى الذين أقعدتهم الشيخوخة أو المرض عن المقدرة على أحضار الماء لأنفسهم ..

وعندما أنتهى من خدمتى هذه ، أُعيد قربتى إلى البيت وأذهب إلى عملى عند صاحب مصنع الدباغة حيث أعمل حتى المساء ، وعند غروب الشمس ، أخرج مع بقية الأُجراء ، فأكل القليل لأسد به رمقى ، ثم أنصرف إلى الصلاة ..

ثم رجا القديس سمعان من البابا أن يكتم حقيقة أمره طالما هو حى على هذه الأرض .

3) التجهيزات للمعجزة :

بعد أن أنتهى القديس سمعان من حديثه السابق ، قال للآب البطريرك :- أصعد يا أبى المكرم إلى الجبل ، وخذ معك رجال الدين والشمامسة والأراخنة ، وأجعلهم يحملون عالياً الأناجيل والصلبان والشموع الطويلة موقدة والمجامر مملوءة بخورا ً .وأطلب إلى الملك وحاشيته أن يصعدوا معكم .. فتقفوا أنتم على ناحية من الجبل ، بينما يقفوا هم على الناحية المقابلة لكم ، وسأقف أنا وسط الشعب خلف غبطتكم بحيث لايعرفنى أحد .

ثم إنك بعد تقديم الأسرار المقدسة ، ترفع صوتك مع الجميع مرددين " كيرياليسون " أربعمائة مرة .

ثم أصمت بعد ذلك بعض اللحظات ، ثم أسجد أنت والكهنة أمام العلى ، وكرر هذا العمل ثلاث مرات ، وفى كل مرة تقف فيها بعد السجود ، أرسم الجبل بعلامة الصليب ، وسترى مجد الله ...

فرفع الآب البطريرك صـــلاة شـــكر لله الذى ســـمح بالتجـــربة ، وأعطـى معها أيضاً المنفذ . (1كو10 : 13) .

3) المعجــزة الخـــارقة


1) حشــــد رهــــيب :

أخبر الآب البطريرك الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى، أنه مستعد لتنفيذ مطلبه بنعمة الله ... فخرج الخليفة ممتطياً صهوة جواده ، ومعه حشد رهيب من رجال حاشيته وعظمائه وجنوده .. وتقابل مع الآب البطريرك وعدد كبير من الأساقفة والكهنة والشمامسة والأراخنة والشعب وبينهم القديس سمعان الخراز .. ووقف الفريقان كما قال القديس سمعان ، مقابل بعضهما فوق جبل المقطم .

2) زلزلة عظيمة وأنتقال الجبل :

بعد تقديم الأسرار المقدسة التى رفعها البابا والأساقفة، ردد المصلون بروح منكسرة وقلوب منسحقة صلاة "كيرياليسون - يارب أرحم" أربعمائة مرة شرقاً وغرباً وشمالاً وجنوباً ..

ثم صمتوا برهة بين يدى العلى .. وأبتدأوا فى السجود والقيام ثلاث مرات ، والآب البطريرك يرشم الجبل بالصليب ، وإذ بزلزلة عظيمة تجتاح الجبل ، وفى كل سجدة يندك الجبل ، ومع كل قيام يرتفع الجبل إلى أعلى وتظهرالشمس من تحته ، ثم يعود إلى مكانه فى كل مرة ... (27) .

إنها قوة الإيمان الذى أعلنه معلمنا الرسول بولس إذ قال : " أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح يسوع الذى يقوينى " ( فى 4 :13 )

3) أرتعاب الخليفة والجماهير :

عندما حدثت المعجزة ، فزع الخليفة المعز ، وأرتعب، وكل الجموع المحتشدة معه ، وهتف المعز بأعلى صوته 

قائلاً :- عظيم هو الله ، تبارك أسمه ..وألتمس من البابا أن يكف عن عمله ، لئلا تنقلب المدينة .

وعندما هدأت الأمور قال للبابا :- لقد أثبتم أن إيمانكم هو إيمان حقيقى ..

4) أختفاء القديس سمعان الخراز :

بعد أن هدأت نفوس الجموع المحتشدة ، بدأوا ينزلون من الجبل ليعودوا إلى بيوتهم .أما البابا البطريرك فقد تلفت حوله باحثاً عن القديس سمعان الخراز الذى كان يقف خلفه ، فلم يجده ، ولم يعثر أحد عليه بعد ذلك ... حتى أظهرته نعمة الله فيما بعد - كما سنرى .

5) تسمية الجبل بالمقطم :

تحكى مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس أن الجبل المقطم سُمى كذلك أى المقطم أو المقطع ، أو المقطب ، لأن سطحه كان متساوياً أى متصلاً ، فصار ثلاث قطع ، واحدة خلف الأُخرى ، ويفصل بينهم مسافة (28)

وتقول قواميس اللغة العربية أن كلمة (( مقطم )) معناها(( مقطع )) (29) .*​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 ديسمبر 2005)

* "نتابع صور الدير "





















يتبــ†ـــع*​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*تابع صور الدير
















المصدر : http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/tanner.htm​*


----------



## Michael (13 ديسمبر 2005)

شكل على المعلومات 

ربنا يخليك


----------



## †gomana† (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى اوى يا مينا*
*شكرا ليك*


----------



## Scofield (10 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع خطير وخصوصا الصور ربنا يباركك حبيبى Coptic وعلى فكرة أنا كاتب القصة كاملة فى قسم القصص


----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)

لا موضوع جامد فعلا 

بس انتى مقولتلناش ازاى لاقوا القديس سمعان الخراز بعد كده


ميرسى كتير مينا ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا مينا الموضوع جميل جداا والصور روعه*

*وزى مقالت هايدى مكملتش الباقى*


----------



## mary (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الحقيقة يا كوبتك مان الموضوع جميل والصور رائعة وبركة القديس سمعان الخراز لليوم مستمرة حتى إن ديره وكنيسته عملوا نهضة كبيرة لسكان المنطقة هناك وشتان بين حالتهم قبل كده وحالتهم دلوقتى يا ريت لو فيه قصة عن تلك النهضة وقصة إكتشاف جسد القديس وبناء الدير والكنيسة


----------



## Scofield (12 أكتوبر 2006)

1 أعتقاد خاطئ
تعلق فى ذهن كثير من ابناء الكنيسة طوال حقب متعاقبة .. رواية مخالفة للحقيقة عن كيفية نياحة القديس سمعان الخراز ودفنه ...
وبأختصار تذكر هذه الرواية " أن القديس ألقى بنفسه تحت جبل المقطم أو داخله .. ألخ حتى لايكرمه الشعب الحاضر لمعجزة نقل الجبل ... "
فهل تتفق تلك الرواية مع الكنيسة ومع ما سلتمه لنا جيلاً بعد جيل ؟!!الواقع أن هذه الرواية تتنافى تماماً مع الكنيسة  .. والدليل على ذلك هو :

أولاً : وصف مؤرخى المعجزة :

أن أول وأهم من أرخ لمعجزة نقل جبل المقطم هو الأنبا ساويرس بن المقفع أسقف الأشمونين .. ذلك الأسقف القديس الذى رافق البابا الأنبا ابرآم فى مجادلته ومناظرته مع موسى اليهودى فى حضور الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى - كما ذكرنا من قبل - وقد دون سيرة الأنبا ابرآم فى كتاب " تاريخ البطاركة "  ...   لذا فقد عاصر هذا العالم الجليل المعجزة بكل دقائقها ودونها بكل دقة ووضوح فى كتابته لسيرة البابا الأنبا ابرآم بن زرعة .
وعن وصف الأنبا ساويرس للمعجزة ، نقل جميع المؤرخين وكاتبى الميامر والمخطوطات ... ولم يذكر أى منهم أمراً خارجاً عن وصفه ، فهو شاهد عيان ومنه أستقى الجميع معلوماتهم عن المعجزة ... وفى وصفه للمعجزة :
1) لم يذكر القديس الأنبا ساويرس أى شئ على الأطلاق يوافق من قريب أو من بعيد تلك الرواية الغريبة عن ألقاء القديس سمعان الخراز بنفسه تحت الجبل ...
2) فى وصفه للمقابلة الأولى بين البابا الأنبا ابرآم والقديس سمعان ذكر أن القديس سمعان أشترط على البابا ابرآم ألا يعلم أحد بسيرته إلا بعد أنتقاله من هذا العالم ... ووعده البابا بذلك .
[ ووقف الرجل - القديس سمعان - ولم يــكن فى الجمع من يعرفـــه إلا البطــرك وحده ] . 
 وفى وصف الأنبا يوساب أسقف فوه فى القرن الثالث عشر الميلادى للمقابلة الأولى للبابا والقديس سمعان قال القديس سمعان للبابا :
[ والآن أســألك ألا تبيح بسرى وألا تعلم بى أحد ، وأنا أكون خلفك .. فوقت أن تسجد أسجد معك ، ووقت أن تصلب - ترشم الصليب - أصلب معك من غير أن تعرف أحداً  ] .
إذاً كيف يُلقى القديس بنفسه أسفل الجبل حتى لايكرمه الناس ، وأصلاً لايعرفه أحد من الناس ، فلايعرف أمره وسره سوى البابا وحده !!

ثانياً : وصف المؤرخين لأختفاء القديس سمعان الخراز بعد المعجزة :
أشترك كلً من القديس الأنبا ساويرس والأنبا يوساب فى وصف كيفية أختفاء القديس سمعان بعد معجزة نقل الجبل مباشرة ...
فالأنبا ساويرس فى كتابه "تاريخ البطاركة" يقول : 
[ فلما أهتدوا - أى هدأ الناس - ألتفت البطرك يطلب الرجل القديس - سمعان الخراز - فلم يجده ] .
والأنبا يوساب فى مخطوطة بدير السريان العامر يقول:[ ثم ألتفت البطريرك يطلب الدباغ - القديس سمعان - فلم يجده ] .
ومن سابق الذكر فى الفصل الثالث نعرف  أن القديس سـمعان كان خلف البابا الأنبا ابرآم مباشـرة ، فألتفت البابا خلفه فلم يجد القديس سمعان ... فلو كان القديس سمعان قد ألقى بنفسه أسفل الجبل ، لرآه البابا ، ولما دعت الحاجة أن يبحث عليه خلفه ...
إذاً فهناك أحتمال من أثنين ..
1) إما أن القديس سمعان رحل فورإتمام المعجزة فى صمت وتواضع شديد مثل سيده الرب يسوع المسيح الذى يذكر عنه الكتاب المقدس قائلاً : " وأما يسوع فإذ علم أنهم مزمعون أن يأتوا ويختطفوه ليجعلوه ملكاً أنصرف أيضاً إلى الجبل وحده " (يو6 : 15) .
2) أو ربما أراد المؤرخون الأشارة إلى نوع من الأختفاء المعجزى مثل تنقلات بعض الآباء القديسين السواح  تماماً كما يذكر الكتاب المقدس عن القديس فيلبس الرسول :  " خطف روح الرب فيلبس فلم يبصره الخصى أيضاً ... " (أع 8 : 39) .

2) كيفية إكتشاف جسد القديس سمعان الخراز

أولاً : تحديد مكان دفن جسد القديس سمعان الخراز :
فى مطلع عام 1989م  رتبت العناية الألهية  ووضعت فى قلب أحد الخدام المهتمين البحث عن رفات القديسين والشهداء المدفونين بمصر القديمة أن يبحث عن مكان دفن القديس سمعان الخراز ... وكان من أروع النتائج التى أرشدته إليها معونة الرب هى :
أن القديس العظيم فى الإيمان سمعان الخراز مدفون فى مدافن تسمى الحبش بمصر القديمة ...
وكان من أهم المراجع التى أعتمد عليها هذا الخادم فى بحثه :
1) سنكسار يوم 19 أبيب - نياحة القديس الأنبا يؤنس العاشر البابا (85) :
[ فى مثل هذا اليوم أيضاً من سنة 1085ش (13 يوليو 1369 م) تنيح البابا يؤنس العاشر .. ودُفِنَ بمصر القديمة بجوار سمعان الخراز ] .

2) وفى كتاب تاريخ البطاركة للأنبا يوساب :
 سيرة البابا يؤنس العاشر [ وتنيح ودفن بالحبش بجوار قبر الخراز ] .
3) سنكسار يوم 3 بشنس نياحة الأنبا غبريال الرابع البابا (86) :
[ وفى مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1094 ش ( أبريل سنة 1378 م ) تنيح البابا غبريال ... ودُفِنَ بالحبش بجوار الخراز ] .
4) وفى كتاب تاريخ البطاركة للأنبا يوساب :
سيرة البابا غبريال الرابع [ وتنيح ودفن بالحبش بجوار الخراز ]فكانت النتيجة الهامة لهذا البحث هى أن :
      1) القديس سمعان الخراز مدفون بمصر القديمة .

      2) بمدافن تُسمى الحبش موجودة بمصر القديمة .

      3) بجوار أثنين من الآباء البطاركـــــة القديســين .

      بعد ذلك توقف البحث ، فى الفترة من 1989 م إلى 1991 م  .

ثانياً : ظهور جسد القديس سمعان الخراز :
كان عام 1991 م عاماً مباركاً للغاية ... إذ دبرت العناية الألهية البدء فى ترميم كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم الأثرية ببابليون الدرج بمصر القديمة ، وفى يوم الأحد الموافق 4/8/1991 م ، أثناء الترميم وخلال عمليات الحفر الملاصق للحائط القبلى للكنيسة من الخارج وبالتحديد على عمق ثلاثة أمتار من سطح النادى الملاصق للسور وعمق واحد متر من سطح الكنيسة ، تم العثور على هيكل عظمى لشخص مدفون ملاصق للجدار القبلى للكنيسة من الخارج  وعند ظهور هذا الهيكل حلت رهبة إلهية وفرحة روحية على جميع الحاضرين وشعرنا أن الجو ملئ بصفوف روحانية غير منظورة ترفرف على المكان .
هذا الهيكل العظمى هو لشخص تنيح فى أواخر الأربعينيات أو أوائل الخمسينيات من عمره .. قصير القامة ، صغير الحجم ، ملامحه رائعة وجميلة جداً ، والعجـــب الاعجازى أن شعر رأسه بقى كما هو سليم لم يتحلل بالرغم من الرطوبة العالية الموجودة بالمكان .. ويدل هذا الشعر على أن صاحب الجسد هو أصلع الرأس غزير الشعر جداً من الخلف إذ يصل شعره إلى أسفل خلف عنقه ...
ووجِدَ أيضاً بجوار الحفر من ناحية أخرى بخارج كنيسة القديسين أباكير ويوحنا فى نفس المكان ، جرة من الفخار يزيد عمرها على الألف عام ، علامة على أرتباط هذا الجسد بالقديس سمعان الخراز - كما قالت عنه السيدة العذراء للبابا الأنبا ابرآم قبيل أجراء معجزة نقل الجبل - وهذه الجرة موجودة الآن بالمقصورة الخاصة بالقديس سمعان الخراز بكنيسته بالمقطم بالقاهرة ..
وحتى تلك اللحظة .. لم يكن يُعرَف بالتأكيد من هو صاحب هذا الجسد ، أو أنه القديس سمعان الخراز .
بقى بعد ذلك خطوة الربط بين مكان الدفن هذا ، ومدافن الحبش ... حتى يتم التأكد من أن هذا الجسد هو للقديس سمعان الخراز ، ولاسيما أن أيقونة الأنبا أبرآم مع القديس سمعان الخراز ، والموجودة بكنيسة القديسة مريم العذراء - المعلقة بمصر القديمة - تؤكد العديد من الملامح الخاص بالقديس سمعان الخراز ، والتى تطابق مطابقة كاملة لملامح هذا الهيكل العظمى المُكتَشَف  .. مثل قصر القامة ونوع الشعر وطوله والتوزيع التشريحى للهيكل العظـمى .
وفى مقابلة بين صاحب النيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا / متأوس - الأسقف العام لكنائس مصرالقديمة وقتئذ وأسقف ورئيس دير السريان العامر حالياً - وبين الخادم الذى أجرى البحث السابق الخاص بوجود جسد القديس سمعان الخراز فى مدافن الحبش ، طلب نيافة الأنبا متأوس منه أكمال البحث لتحديد موقع مدافن الحبش حالياً ... فطلب الخادم صلوات القديسين والقديس سمعان الخراز وبركة صلوات نيافة الأنبا متأوس فى أكمال البحث ، وخرج ...
بعد هذه المقابلة بساعة واحدة أرسل الرب للخادم مرجعاً هاماً يحدد تماماً موقع مدافن الحبش هذه ، فكانت النتيجة النهائية هى :
" مدافن الحبش بمصر القديمة هى ذاتها المنطقة الواقع فيها الحفر بكنيسة السيدة العذراء ببابيلون الدرج ، والتى ظهر فيها رفات أكثر من 13 قديـساً ، من بينهم أبــاء بطاركة ، وأنبوبة بها رأس طفل شهيد ، وجسد القديس سمعان الخراز ، ووقتها كنا نتعجب من دفن البطاركة خارج الكنيسة " .
توالت بعد ذلك ظهورات القديس سمعان لكثير من الآباء مؤكداً أن هذا الجسد هو له شخصياً ، وكان الأباء يتعجبون من أنه ينطبق عليه جميع أوصاف القديس الموجود بالأيقونــة الموجودة بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمعلقة - السابق الإشارة  إليها .
هذا ، وقد سُلِمت نسخة من هذا البحث إلى قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث شمل تقريراً كاملاً عن كيفية أكتشاف وتحديد شخصية صاحب هذا الجسد والملابسات والرؤى والظهورات التى صــاحبت ذلك ... قام قداسته - حفظه الرب - بدراسة متأنية للبحث والتقرير ، ثم أعلن قداسته أعتماده وأعتماد أن هذا الجسد هو للقديس سمعان الخراز ناقل جبل المقطم ... وقد أعلن ذلك خلال أجتماع قداسته بالآباء كهنة القاهرة يوم الثلاثاء المبارك الموافق 7 يوليو عام 1992 م وفى حضور صاحب النيافة الأنبا متأوس .. وكان يوماً عظيماً صنعه الرب أبتهج وفرح به السمائيون والأرضيون ..
ثم أمر قداسة البابا بتوزيع الجسد ليكون على ثلاثة كنائس فقط هى :
      1) كنيسة السيدة العذراء ببـابيلون الدرج . 
      2) كنيسة السيدة العذراء - المعـــــــــلقة .
     3) كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز بالمقطم .
وفى يوم الخميس المبارك الموافق 9 يوليو عام 1992م  قام نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا متأوس بإيداع جسد القديس سمعان الخراز بأنبوبة ، ووضعها بكنيسة السيدة العذراء ببابيلون الدرج ، مع كتابة الوثيقة الخاصة بذلك - والموجودة حالياً بجوار مقصورة القديس سمعان الخراز بكنيسته بالمقطم بالقاهرة
وفى يوم السبت المبارك الموافق 11 يوليو عام 1992م  - وفى موكب روحى مهيب تم نقل رفات القديس سمعان الخراز إلى كنيسته بجبل المقطم ... لقد كان يوماً تاريخياً تهــللت فيه السماء وأبتهج فيه المؤمنون فرحاً بقدوم رجل الإيمان ومثال القداسة والعفة ..

وللمزيد من التفاصيل أدخلو على الموقع http://www.saman-church.org/Story ar.htm


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا يا ريمون علي تكملة الموضوع *

*ومشاركتك الجميلة *

*وشكرا لميرنا وهايدي وماري وجومانه علي المرور والرد المشجع*

*وريمون سبقني ورد عليكم *

*الرب يباركم ويكون معاكم*


----------



## sherifmekahel (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يحب شعبه


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## sniper oo7 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بس المصادر التاريخية بتقول ان المعز مات قبل الكلام دة باربع سنين


----------



## sharihan (24 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اول مرة اشوف الجبل ده فى غاية الجمال جدا ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## *S.O.G* (1 يناير 2007)

صلوات القديس سمعان معنا جميعاً،آمييييين


----------



## stan55 (11 يناير 2007)

موضوع خطير وخصوصا الصور ربنا يباركك حبيبى Coptic وعلى فكرة أنا كاتب القصة كاملة فى قسم القصص


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 يناير 2007)

بركه صلواته تكون معانااااااااا​


----------



## GOGO_2006 (12 يناير 2007)

موضوع حلو


----------



## *S.O.G* (13 يناير 2007)

أهلاً بجوجو،عيونك الحلوين.


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (18 يناير 2007)

بصراحة صور جميلة وموضوع رائع
نادر ناجى


----------



## b_4jesus (19 يناير 2007)

*very good ya basha .......... we thnx 3al tanzem el gamed da​* !!


----------



## kamer14 (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا:t33:


----------



## Fady4Jesus (13 فبراير 2007)

أنا بحب دير القديس سمعان الخراز جدا جدا...من اجمل الأماكن في مصر...والغريب أنه زي الواحة وسط قمامة المقطم


----------



## البير ابراهيم (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

:ab2:سلام ونعمه / شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده والصور الموضحه اسمح لى اقول قصة تخص الصوره رقم 9 من الصور المعروضه يوجد بها صوره للمخلص داخل اطار ( برواز ) و خلفها الحائط طبعا ولونه اسمر وسبب هذا اللون ليس استخدام الشمع للاناره كالمعتاد وما يتخلف عنها من هذا اللون الاسمر ولكن القصة تكمن فى حدوث حريق مفتعل داخل هذه المغاره والذى اتى على كل شى عدا هذه الصوره . المجد لك يارب .


----------



## نعمة (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°حلوو وو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ــ¤©§ ¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكووووووو وووووووووو ووووور 
مشكووووووو ووووووووور 
مشكووووووو ووور


----------



## fullaty (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

ربنا يباركك موضوع حلو اوى


----------



## alabyad (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

والله انا متعجب هو سمعان الخراز بعين واحدة ليه 
مش علشان فقئ هذه العين لانها نظرت لساق سيدة نظرة حرام 
طب ليه لم يفقئ الاخرى اريد توضيع مقنع ويا ريت يكون من دكتور عيون 
ويا ريت يقدر يثبت ان حدقتى العين يمكن ان تتحركا بصفة منفصلة 
يعنى بالعربى كل واحدة بتتحرك لوحدها ازاى 
لو كان سمعان اساسا تقئ ومؤمن كان فقئ العينين مش واحدة بس 
لان الانسان لا يكمن ان ينظر لشئ بعين دون ان يغمض الاخرى 
وشكرا على الخرافة الجميلة ده ونحن بانتظار الجديد
مشكور الاخ على حسن نواياه 
ولكنه اظهر الحقيقة دون ان يقصد


----------



## alabyad (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

امممممممممممممممممممم 
يمكن مش عارفين العنوان محدش بيرد
طب اوصفلكم عنوان تانى منتدى سير القديسين 
قسم نقل جبل المقطم


----------



## maro nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

ميرسي جدا فعلا معلومات مهمة وجديدة شكرا ليكم


----------



## jesus_god_1 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

بسم الثالوث الأقدس
انا جايبلكم معلومه حلوة قوى انا قرأت كتاب اسمه مصباح الظلمه فى إيضاح الخدمه تأليف العلامه شمس الرياسه ابو البركات الملقب بإبن كبر قس المعلقه و مؤلف الكتاب دة كان عايش فى القرن الثالث عشر الميلادى 
والكتاب دة موجود حالياً فى مكتبه المحبه تبسيط وتعليق الدكتور ميخائيل مكسى اسكندر
المعلومه:
إن نقل جبل المقطم كان سنه 969 ميلادى
المعلومه دى موجودة فى الكتاب صفحه 252
                                                                                  اذكرونى فى صلواتكم
                                                                                           عماد عدلى


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

موضوع رائع يا مينا

مكمل بالصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

شكرا اوي علي الموضوع ان ارحت الدير دة وشفت من فوق الخنازير


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*


شكرااااااااا  مينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

_ميرسى جدا على الصور



وربنا يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

_بركة صلاوات صاحب الدير وسيرته العطرة تكون معانا  دايما_
_ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الاب__د_
_ امين_
_شكرا كتييير مينا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

فى منتهى الجمال يا مينا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الصور والمعلومات

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي المعجزه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*موضوع راااااااائع كوبتك
مرسيه لحضرتك
بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين​*


----------



## مؤيد ابراهيم (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

موضوع رائع والصور اروع

                                                   باركك الرب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

ثانكس يا مينا على ا لصور​


----------



## alabyad (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*مبروك على الموضوع فى شكلة الجديد 
ههههههههههههه 
والله حلوة كتير الصور 
اول مرة اشوفها حقيقى 
بس اصلى شوفت المكان من الداخل بالكامل
وعمرى ما شوفتة صور 
مبروك على الموضوع ​*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

معجزة روعة


----------



## طحبوش (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

ممتاز جدا .. 
 هل يمكن اعادة رفع الصور ؟؟
​


----------



## Coptic Man (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

شكرا اخوتي الاحباء علي المرور

وسعيد ان الموضوع حاز اعجابكم

اخي ابن الملك يمكن رفع الصور مرة اخري ولكن الروابط تعمل 

هل هناك مشكلة معك ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

متشكر جدا على موضوعك ومجهودك تانى 
كله تمام 
سلام المسيح معاك​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

ويكون معاك ويباركك اخي الحبيب ابن الملك​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

شكرا كوبتك​ 
على الصور الرائعة​ 
انا شوفت القصة دى فى الفيلم بتاع سمعان الخراز​ 
كان رائع جدا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*مخطوطة نقل جبل المقطم
الصفحة الأولى​*​


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*صفحة الثانية*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*الصفحة الثالثة*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*الصفحة الرابعة​


​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*الصفحة الخامسة​*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*الصفحة السادسة*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*الصفحة السابعة*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*الصفحة الثامنة*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*الصفحة التاسعة*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: معجزة نقل جبل المقطم بمصر*

*الصفحة العاشرة*



​


----------

